# Fans?



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (Jun 8, 2009)

I have read the STICKY.  This fan have prongs on the back side of it.  Im no electrician and trying to find a safe way to wire these kind of fans.


----------



## DonJones (Jun 10, 2009)

First, you have to match the voltage and curent type(AC or DC) of the fan to your power source.  Your picture looks like a computer power supply fan, which I think runs on 110v AC.  If that is right, take the fan to a hardware store or a GOOD auto parts store and find crip in female spade connectors that will fit the terminals.  Then buy an inexpesive extension cord, cut the female end (the one that things plug into) off and either strip the wires back far enough to reach through the crimp connector and crimp the ends on ( if oyu don't have a set of crimping pliers and/or don't understand what I'm talking about, just get someone to crimp them on for you) and plug them on to the fan, plug the cord in and check that the fan runs.  Then mount it over your hole in the cabinet and you should be good to go.

Good luck.  You've got a great box going there.  Congratulations again.

Don Jones


----------



## framingman001 (Jun 11, 2009)

most or all the computer fans iv delt with are 12 volt  .   if that the case use the power supply out of a computer. or use a plug for say an old nintendo or saga game system . They are both 12 volt.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 11, 2009)

you can even use a lower than 12voltage wall battery pack, only thing is ya fan wont run at its fullest. like say if ya used a 9volt one which i do to reduce noise but yet its still runs and does its job fine and runs a lil slower really is all.
  not sure if this is an accident waiting to happen as far as electricity goes but i had my case fans all but one to 9volt packs sinch march runnin non stop since..?


----------

